# Sent mails, being refused...



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2010)

I can receive emails, but suddenly everyone are rejecting my emails.


```
Jun  2 20:11:02 HOST postfix/smtp[2670]: 64FEB11460: to=<RECEIVER@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=0.52, delays=0.23/0.08/0.21/0, dsn=4.4.1, 
status=deferred (connect to alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.227.27]:25: Connection refused)
```


I can't send replies to anyone any more.
What is an issue here.

My domain is SOME_USER -at- starforce.biz


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 2, 2010)

try sending to aldis at bsdroot dot lv
This should pass


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2010)

```
Jun  2 21:21:50 HOST postfix/smtp[2859]: connect to mx1.bsdroot.lv[83.241.11.155]:25: Connection refused
Jun  2 21:21:50 v postfix/smtp[2859]: 168F211461: to=<alXis.......bXdroXt......lv>, relay=none, delay=0.12, delays=0.03/0.03/0.06/0, dsn=4.4.1, 
status=deferred (connect to mx1.bXdroXt.lv[B][83.241.11.155]:25:[/B] Connection refused)
```

Seems I've got blacklisted somwhere.


I'll hit a road now, to get some beer! :beer


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 2, 2010)

that's weird, because right now every smap is wellcomed on my server (ok, not welcomed, but not filtered)
I haven't finished configuring SmapAssasin etc

hmm maybe you have some error in firewall config? [however i'd expect different warning in that case]


----------



## Alt (Jun 2, 2010)

Check your ip in dnsbl or other filters


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks more like your ISP introduced outbound smtp blocking (which is pretty common on consumer DSL and cable). Install net/tcptraceroute and run [cmd=]tcptraceroute 209.85.227.27 25[/cmd] to see where the connection is actually refused. Try several smtp servers that are seemingly refusing connections. If there's a !A next to the last (failing) hop (traceroute(8)) your ISP prohibits smtp traffic and you should use your ISP's smtp server.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 2, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> ```
> Jun  2 21:21:50 HOST postfix/smtp[2859]: connect to mx1.bsdroot.lv[83.241.11.155]:25: Connection refused
> Jun  2 21:21:50 v postfix/smtp[2859]: 168F211461: to=<alXis.......bXdroXt......lv>, relay=none, delay=0.12, delays=0.03/0.03/0.06/0, dsn=4.4.1,
> status=deferred (connect to mx1.bXdroXt.lv[B][83.241.11.155]:25:[/B] Connection refused)
> ...


After the beer try:

```
telnet 83.241.11.155 25
```
Looks like a firewall issue to me.

George


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, I am home here now..., dead drunk... mmmm

```
# tcptraceroute 209.85.227.27 25

Selected device vr0, address 82.193.208.173, port 41514 for outgoing packets
Tracing the path to 209.85.227.27 on TCP port 25, 30 hops max
 1  82.193.208.1 (82.193.208.1)  10.489 ms !A  10.726 ms !A  10.943 ms !A
```
then...

```
# telnet 83.241.11.155 25
Trying 83.241.11.155...
telnet: connect to address 83.241.11.155: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```
Same result with [cmd=]# pfctl -d[/cmd] and [cmd=]# pfctl -e[/cmd]

Finally:

```
# traceroute -p 25 alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com
traceroute to alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com (209.85.227.27), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  82.193.208.1 (82.193.208.1)  0.416 ms  0.416 ms  0.345 ms
 2  82.193.215.233 (82.193.215.233)  0.387 ms  0.400 ms  0.350 ms
 3  82.193.195.2 (82.193.195.2)  0.495 ms  0.563 ms  0.480 ms
 4  213.147.120.69 (213.147.120.69)  0.668 ms  0.835 ms  0.698 ms
 5  10.51.16.3 (10.51.16.3)  0.775 ms  0.755 ms  1.205 ms
 6  10.50.0.78 (10.50.0.78)  0.727 ms  0.662 ms  0.691 ms
 7  213.147.96.110 (213.147.96.110)  7.820 ms  5.186 ms  4.699 ms
 8  GigabitEthernet9-15.ar2.VIE1.gblx.net (64.214.148.221)  9.650 ms  9.783 ms  9.599 ms
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
```
I couldn't wait any more...
Now is a drunk sleeping time..., for me...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> ```
> # tcptraceroute 209.85.227.27 25
> 
> Selected device vr0, address 82.193.208.173, port 41514 for outgoing packets
> ...



Whatever that IP address is, it is set to administratively deny (!A) connections to port 25. If it's your ISP gateway, my earlier suggestion is right: they may block smtp on their networks.

P.S.: traceroute -p 25 is something entirely different, and it doesn't reflect any port 25 blocking.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, 82.193.208.1 is my ISP gateway.
That is also, what I've been thought, after doing this test.
In this case, my ISP started to block port 25, 3 weeks ago.

I'll contact them and ask to lift block for my IP. Hell I'll even request reverse IP entry.


> ...it is set to administratively deny (!A) connections to port 25.


What is _*A* connection_?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2010)

See traceroute(8) and look for *!A* (near the end).


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks!




> *!A* (communication with  destination  network  administratively prohibited)


----------

